
Show HN: A free, hosted RequestBin via API - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/PipedreamHQ/pipedream/blob/master/interfaces/http/README.md
======
todsacerdoti
Tod, one of the founders here. At Pipedream, we operate RequestBin.com which
is used by over 100,000 developers a year.

This new release address the most common request we have received over the
past year. It offers the functionality of a request bin (a URL that collects
requests you send it so you can inspect them in a human-friendly way) coupled
with the power of an API (a way to consume event data in your app using real-
time REST or SSE APIs). In addition, we now allow users to trigger serverless
workflows, with built-in integration to hundreds of apps and developer tools.

We think there’s a lot we can improve and are eager for feedback so please
send us your ideas and opinions.

